# Sad New From Fellow Outbacker



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

this was posted on another camping forum site...
please dont delete it. he is a great friend and needs your prayers.
this is the post from rob aka z-family.

I got a phone call a couple hours ago from Katrina. Jim had multiple heart attacks this morning and was being rushed into surgery. I just talked to Katrina again a few minutes ago and the surgery is over and the doctor said that Jim was very lucky to be alive! He had 2 arteries blocked one being 100% blocked. They cleared both arteries and inserted metal mesh tubes in to keep them clear. He is now in ICU for the night and hopefully will be out from there sometime tomorrow! I am still shaking and scared for Jim and Katrina but I'm relieved to hear the surgery is done and he'll soon be on the road to recovery! Please keep Jim and his family in your thoughts and prayers as we are and hope for a quick recovery. I plan on talking with Katrina again tomorrow to get another update and will pass any info on to everyone.

Rob


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Hang in there and get well soon.

If anybody does not know who we are talking about, Jim goes by the name "Katrina" here on Outbackers.

Leon


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

lifted up in *Prayer* !

MaeJae


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very scary. Prayers and positive thoughts are on their way!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

prayers and positive vibes from Wa State


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear this. 
Jim & his family will be in my thoughts & prayers.

XOXO 
Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim and Katrina,

Our thoughts and prayers go out to both of you tonight for a fast and full recovery. There seems to be way too much of this happening lately, but luckily there are plenty of those positive Outbackers vibes to go around. Take care Jim, we will be keeping our fingers crossed that the next news, is much better news.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rob, please pass our heartfelt thoughts and prayers on to Jim and Katrina. How odd that I was thinking about them and the Hershey Rally this morning .....


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers are with them!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Man this is happening to to many of my friends lately, Jim prayers are coming your way I hope your recovery is speedy and complete and will be camping and relaxing soon. Take care


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Jim and Katrina, you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Brad and Jessica


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Rob Please pass on that Jerry and Denise are praying also. we will continue to have Jim and Katrina in our prayers.

I know jim will fight and be back out camping in no time.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

Pass on our heart felt thoughts and a big hug.

Thor


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

That's great news, Rob. We will continue to keep Jim and Katrina in our thoughts.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the update Rob!
Please send him my love!









Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Jim,

We are all keeping you in our prayers. Thankfully you are getting better!

Now look at this as a wakeup call. Time to start working less and taking better care of yourself!

Dan, Sherry and Lee


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Jim called tonight and he sounded really good. It was a close call, but he should be fine. He is grateful for all the well wishes from everyone and the support for his family.

Darlene


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow what good news, glad to hear Jim is doing well.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Darlene, awesome news!!!

Tami


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank you all for the well wishes and support.
But it's gonna take more than a series of heart attacks to keep me down








The replies here have me all choked up at the moment and I'm not even really sure what to write.
I'm back home now, had some pieces of metal pipe added to the ol plumbing system and was forced to give up those nasty ol cigarettes.
I'm glad to have each and every one of you as my friends and I'll be posting updates as I get a chance.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jim,

Glad you're back. Keep on the recovery trail and get stronger. Those cigarettes are not good for you, anyway. I ought to know. I smoked two packs a day for 30 years. Smoked my last one at the hospital when I had my first kidney out....March 2000.

Hang in there and keep us posted.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Home already!!! Good for you!! I know better than to think it's because you're behaving yourself







but I'll bet Katrina is keeping a close eye on you now ... no easy job, I'm sure. We sure are glad to hear that you're home, Jim. Sounds like you were, indeed, lucky .... *this* time. Listen to the wake up call you've been lucky enough to get .... if for no other reason than that little girl of your's is counting on having her Daddy around


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Buddy, glad to hear you are feeling better, Wow! (time to back off on the scrapple!) that's something you didn't need right now or ever for that matter.
Best wishes from Ruth, Steph and I and all the rest of the gang, take care of your self and we will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

Steve


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome home Jim I knew you were a fighter. Take care of that ticker and see u in c-ground somewhere soon.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Jim!
Sorry to hear you had a close call, but thrilled







to hear you're doing so well!! I'm sure you're not going to complain about that adjustment to your plumbing. Tell Katrina to buy you lots and lots of GUM!! I just love the SF watermelon.......you can chew the seeds out of it!!








HUGS!








Darlene & Jimmy


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

So glad you are on the mend and committed to the recovery process by quitting the smoking. All the best for a healthy 2009


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

So glad to see that you are home & feeling well enough to
post. I am so happy you are OK!
Please take care of yourself.

You & your family will remain in my prayers!!

XOXO...Tami


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow. I am very sorry to here that Jim. I am very glad every thing turned out ok.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Think of it this way Jim...You've now had your "top end" rebuilt, and you are bored .030 over. You're good for another 200K!


----------

